# Indoor Karting in Phoenix



## JustinP10 (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, the subject says it all.  I guess the place opened today. Maybe if I'm lucky I'll stop by there tomorrow and check the place out while I'm up in Phoenix for the track event at Firebird. Is anyone interested in maybe having the next Az-SERCA meet there? Just think, air conditioned racing 

http://www.speedwayraceway.com


----------

